
UK could be Europe's 'largest' economy by 2030 - dmmalam
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25519110
======
mpweiher
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6968822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6968822)

